# wie schneide ich aus?



## yanigo (1. Mai 2006)

Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger und möchte wissen wie man einen Gegenstand aus einem Bild ausschneidet. Kann mir jemand eine gute, idiotensichere Beschreibung geben bzw. zeigen wo ich diese finde?
Wäre super. Danke.

mfG


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo, herzlich Willkommen. Gleich einmal der Hinweis auf unsere sehr hilfreiche Suchfunktion.

Da du aber Anfänger bist kannst du nicht gleich wissen welches der beste Begriff ist der zu den gewünschten Resultaten führt.

Also: "Freistellen"

Hier der direkte Suchlink: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=567691


Alex


----------



## yanigo (2. Mai 2006)

sorry aber über die suchfunktion finde ich leider keine simple anleitung. ausserdem sind die jeweiligen threads trotzdem viel zu schwierig zu verstehen bei dem ganzen fachjargon. ich will einfach einen gegenstand aus einem bild auf einen weissen hintergrund bringen. soweit wie ich es verstanden habe muss ich einen pfad zeichnen!?

naja, bin echt ein blutiger anfänger

mfG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen on board.

Zunächst möchte ich erstmal das Formelle los werden: 
Wir legen hier wert auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, die den Besuchern das Lesen ungemein leichter macht.

Nun zu den Möglichkeiten, ein Bild freizustellen:
Da gibt es zum einen ein hauseigenes Video-Tutorial, welches sich mit dem Thema befasst.
Zum anderen gibt es viele viele Möglichkeiten, eine Grafik freizustellen.
An dieser Stelle sei Dir unter anderem das Pfad-Werkzeug, das Lasso-Werkzeug oder für
ganz grobe Sachen der Zauberstab ans Herz gelegt.

Am besten wäre es, wenn Du uns Deine Grafik zeigst und dann können wir dir gern die 
effektivste Möglichkeit zeigen, dieses Objekt freizustellen.

Gruß Markus


----------

